# Fire, injuries, pottery



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 26, 2013)

Ready to rock







So if you stick a splitting maul in the end of a springy piece of oak, it may squeeze the maul out at your head as you bend to free it. Clean yourself up... It couldn't happen twice on the same log, could it? The clerk at CVS was freaking a little bit when I went to get butterfly sutures after the second round. I lost by TKO





Hovering here for maybe 8-10 hours 





Fire out the chimney and blowhole (tdc on the kiln)


----------



## Freeheat (Jul 26, 2013)

Glad to see you OK , DUDE how long does it take to get a fire that blows out the top.........Very Cool


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 26, 2013)

Dang! Talk about getting mauled.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 26, 2013)

I have a "splitting headache"


----------



## fossil (Jul 26, 2013)

Scars'll go just right with the tats.  Keep it up, you won't need any clothes at all.  

(Hope the rest of this firing goes without incident)


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 26, 2013)

When you said you were gonna get hammered during the burn I thought you were talking about a nice IPA.


----------



## save$ (Jul 26, 2013)

Ouch!   Looks like those mishaps are going to leave marks to remind you.  That fire looks very threatening to me.


----------



## fossil (Jul 26, 2013)

save$ said:


> That fire looks very threatening to me.


 
Try to imagine yourself an object of greenware.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 26, 2013)

Anybody seen Adios' cranky neighbor around lately?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 26, 2013)

I will upload the video I took of the firebox when I have better service. I had just thrown in some pine- I dunno, it was a little pitchy dawg, and the reduction gases caused the firebox to puff like a locomotive for a bit. I have heard fire in there that made me take pause.

Got a coal in my mustache tonight- not only did it burn my lip, but now I have that burnt hair smell in my nostrils


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## PapaDave (Jul 26, 2013)

Didn't realize firing pottery was a contact sport, AP.
I've heard that women dig scars.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 26, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> Didn't realize firing pottery was a contact sport, AP.
> I've heard that women dig scars.


Well, it's not like I could really look worse. The wife was traveling, and I had to make sure I cleaned up all the blood before she got home today


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 26, 2013)

A man at one with his craft.

Scrolling down through the pics the wife thought you had one helluva chimney fire at your house until she saw the whole kiln.


----------



## WES999 (Jul 26, 2013)

Bones heal, chicks dig scars, pains temporary, and glory is forever.


----------



## save$ (Jul 26, 2013)

fossil said:


> Try to imagine yourself an object of greenware.


scatered some "ashes" last week. got to see what all that heat can do to a person.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 27, 2013)

save$ said:


> scatered some "ashes" last week. got to see what all that heat can do to a person.


Sorry to hear it s$


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 27, 2013)

My neighbor is a potter, she has a firebrick kiln but it's propane, sounds like a dang hot air ballon when she has it crankin. I just showed her pictures of your kiln with fire shooting out the top and her exact words were "that's friggin cool" She admired your work too, nice stuff! Like I said  before, if I was closer I'd raid your kiln, with love of course   I get such a kick out of people throwing clay but don't have the patience for it. Blowing glass seems easier to me, just have to remember not to inhale (you only ever do that ONCE)

Be careful will ya? We need you around here


----------



## Lake Girl (Jul 27, 2013)

Adios, nice looking set-up for the kiln and I'm jealous of the talent. Are you throwing full-time or just a sideline? Wish I was closer so I could take a first hand look...

My hubby would tell you it's only a "flesh wound" - good to go


----------



## Wildo (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice and Nice.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 27, 2013)

AP is headed for shucking the day job and doing clay things full time any day now.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 28, 2013)

As of January this year I'm a chemist three days, a potter three days, and I do the honey do list on Sunday.

Damn it, that's today.

Thanks all?


----------



## Lake Girl (Jul 30, 2013)

Read the article on your site ... while it's likely better for your mental health, it's sad when someone with a PhD only works part-time in their field.  I have four kids in University (luckily we did savings plans) but I wonder what their work careers will be like


----------



## Jags (Jul 30, 2013)

From Skulz (yours) to flowers.  Looks like you have all the bases covered.


Lake Girl said:


> Wish I was closer so I could take a first hand look...


I have seen his work first hand.  I will tell you...as cool as the pics are...it doesn't do justice to the work. Outfreakingstanding.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Jags (Aug 1, 2013)

Yay - it made it without breaking off any appendages.

Is that a Kraut crock I see?


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 1, 2013)

That first piece is unreal.  I haven't seen anything like that before.  Kinda of a urchin/starfish/medusa.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks all. I'm running around like crazy getting ready for a huge 9 day fair- the oldest craft fair in the US- starts this weekend. Some of my booth setup got trashed in a freak possible microburst in Concord a few weeks ago, just adding to the chaos. http://concord-nh.patch.com/groups/business-news/p/freak-storm-nails-vendors


----------



## Jags (Aug 2, 2013)

Freak storm?  Well that totally sucks.


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 2, 2013)

Sunapee?


----------



## fossil (Aug 2, 2013)

Dang, sorry to hear about the storm damage, AP.


----------



## begreen (Aug 2, 2013)

What a bummer. Hope the next show is sunny and profitable.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 2, 2013)

fishingpol said:


> Sunapee?


Yup. Finally all set up.

Thanks all


----------



## osagebow (Aug 2, 2013)

Great looking stuff  - Is that last piece raku? Our art teacher had this cool Hawaiian guy come in and fire pieces in a 55 gallon drum in the parking lot.


----------



## osagebow (Aug 2, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> Didn't realize firing pottery was a contact sport, AP.
> .


 


Looks like he lost to Cassius Clay


----------



## Lake Girl (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss of stock... the replacements look amazing!  Wishing you high sales


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 6, 2013)

Where is a good place to find the basic info and design of building a kiln?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 6, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


> Where is a good place to find the basic info and design of building a kiln?


Fred Olsen's "the kiln book" is the best reference I've found. When you know what effects that you want, and pick a style, there are some good sites and books on particular designs. Steve Harison's "Laid Back Wood Firing" helped me with my design, as did the Bourry designs at www.sidestoke.com


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 6, 2013)

If you want the design that will be fastest to fire (doesn't give as much wood fire effect, but uses less wood and fires in a short day) then do a Phoenix or Olsen Fast Fire.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 6, 2013)

Big thanks!


----------



## Paulywalnut (Aug 7, 2013)

Glad you're alright. Could have been a lot worse as you know.


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 8, 2013)

For gosh sakes be careful. As always excellent work. I still want to see that kiln going in person some day.


----------

